# Serena - Grey 12.2hh Mare with one eye.



## ShannonXX (7 January 2012)

Sorry for another post  Wanted to trace some of my old ponies 

Would be around 19/20 years old.
12.2hh. 
Grey Mare.
Lost an eye when she was younger.

Sold her about 3 years ago but we havnt heard anything for a while.   Would love to know how she is.


----------



## ShannonXX (9 January 2012)

Bumping it up; someone must know of her! x


----------



## ShannonXX (30 January 2012)

Bump


----------



## Angelbones (4 February 2012)

There's a grey pony about that height, who I was told was old, and who had one good eye and her left eye is still in the socket but it sort of rolled back and a bit freaky looking (she can' see from it) at Crockstead Equestrian Centre in Halland, East Sussex.


----------



## ShannonXX (4 February 2012)

Angelbones said:



			There's a grey pony about that height, who I was told was old, and who had one good eye and her left eye is still in the socket but it sort of rolled back and a bit freaky looking (she can' see from it) at Crockstead Equestrian Centre in Halland, East Sussex.
		
Click to expand...

It could be her, however i am positive that she was missing an eye.  The one she was missing would have been her left one,(if you were looking at her it would be to the right side). 

But thankyou, i may try and contact them


----------



## ShannonXX (20 July 2012)

Bump


----------



## angelish (23 July 2012)

Hi 
It might not be of any help but I know there is a small pony (not sure of exact size) at an equestrian centre near me in Northumberland with one eye , the eye is completely gone and she is grey/white 
They were let out into the road and I happened to catch her so had a good look and def no eye there at all on this pony 

Next time I get an opertunitey I'll take a pic of her and post it


----------



## angelish (23 July 2012)

Just to add the pony I saw is at blue sky Ec and is being used in the riding school there , they have a website if you would like to contact them if you think there is a chance she could of ended up this far north


----------



## angelish (25 July 2012)

hi sorry to have gotten your hopes up the mare with one eye that i have seen lost it a few years ago as she has been in the RS for some time now 
hope you manage to find some info


----------

